# Ticks are out



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

First time for me. After checking my cameras Tuesday afternoon, I apparently brought home a hitch hiker. Wednesday morning, I noticed that my elbow felt tender and could see what looked like a small blood blister with a couple nettles protruding out from it. After having my wife remove it w/tweezers we could see (under magnifying glass) that it was a tick. I have since ordered permethrin and will be treating my clothes and applying repellant before going back into those areas likely to have ticks. An ounce of prevention!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

They are saying it's going to be a very bad year for ticks,we have them bad up at the rack shack. Pre treat your clothes, spray down daily, put clothes in a plastic bag when done. They suck. Lol


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Weird thing? Up till about 10 years ago - I had never SEEN a tick. As far as I know - I have never been bitten by one - and have only found them on me a couple times....


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Carpenter Bill said:


> They are saying it's going to be a very bad year for ticks,we have them bad up at the rack shack. Pre treat your clothes, spray down daily, put clothes in a plastic bag when done. They suck. Lol


I was hoping the colder weather and snow (Southern Michigan) would cut them back a little. But, I will take all of the usual precautions.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Nostromo said:


> I was hoping the colder weather and snow (Southern Michigan) would cut them back a little. But, I will take all of the usual precautions.


Had one on me last Turkey season still had a few patches of snow in the woods at the rack shack.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Been seeing quite a few in Kzoo and Allegan counties since early March. I hate those damn things!!


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I get a couple on me each year, so do the dogs. We gave the dogs their F&T medicine early this year on account of the early complaints about a bad tick season.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Already in double digits for year on me and probably 25 30 on dog from shed hunting and bird scouting.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Was hoping NOT to see a thread like this so early. I was just talking about this subject with my hunting buddy after planning a late April UP scouting trip. Haven't had ticks to speak of for several years during those spring scouts. Normally we both haul pickup trucks with campers in the beds for separate camps. With gas prices high, we decided on a one truck trip and tent camp. Tent camps are much more susceptible to tick visits than camper use. They make it in the tents more frequently most times on there own with the addition of hitchhikers. Hoping the trip will be early enough to avoid most of them.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

They are nothing to fool with Didnt get bit last year but did the 3 years before usually. Real itch and burning in 8 inch cirle if any cloths touch it for month one lasted 4 months it drove me to be scared to walk much in weed fields o my cloths were spray


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Treat your clothes and vest (if you use one) with permethrin. It’s the only thing that works. They are out even in cold weather. It’s super easy to do, just do it outside and away from cats (safe once dry). 

How to video for those have have never done it:


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Permethrin works great for repelling ticks, but read the label and do not use it if you’re going to be getting in the water. It’s extremely toxic to fish.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Couple years ago my friend bough real Christmas tree for Christmas and set it up in his house after couple days found couple ticks on it.Up In till five years ago I never saw a tick and I Was in woods and fields a lot


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I found the first one for the year on one of my beagles in early March. Guessing it's going to be a rough year for them. Have had several more on the dogs and myself since then. Spray down and take all the necessary precautions fellas, lime and other tick transmitted diseases are for real.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Found one on me so far this year. Felt him crawling on my arm. Had 2 buried in me last summer. Still have a red mark from one.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

As Botiz noted above
, permethrin is highly toxic to fish so please *do not * let it get into your local watershed. It's also toxic to cats so don't leave newly treated clothing laying around for your cat to snuggle with. It's also toxic to bees.

Please read the precautions on the label.


----------

